# center ch



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

anyone suggest a good center ch it needs to come in white


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Make one?


----------



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

Austin said:


> Make one?


I dont know if I have the skills to make the cabnet look good but what would you suggest driver wise?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

what does it need to go with.

Magnepan makes a nice center, in white, for not much money.

It has ribbons so it is best mated with ribbons.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

B&W HTM1D, paint it with white paint.


----------

